# Rocket Espresso machines



## Mr O

Firstly, is a Giotto and a Cellini the same just different looks?

If and only if I was going to buy one should I buy a;

Rocket Giotto Evo V2

Rocket Cellini Evo V2

Rocket Giotto V3 - PID

Rocket Cellini V3 - PID

it seems like Vibe, PID,Tank fed

v

Rotary, tank and plumb in


----------



## NickdeBug

I think Coffee Omega were on here the other day pre-advertising some special offers to celebrate becoming a stockist.

Might be worth waiting and seeing what deals emerge.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Giotto and cellini they are just different side panels so yes it's all for looks

I have the EVO2 in giotto form and with the evo 2 you are correct in saying its a rotary pump so you will find this to be quieter and also if you want to go from tank fed to plumbed in its just a flick of a switch.

My opinion after owning it for a year is very positive one , the drip tray is a bit small and the pressure gauge sticks sometimes but I think that's to do with the E61 group .

if you want hassle free consistence in your coffee making , play home barista and having a great looking machine to boot i personaly don't think you can go to wrong.

dont be put off by it being a HX machine against a dual boiler it really Isn't an issue.

what the use of a PID is on a HX machine in the V3 is beyond me (perhaps others may know)


----------



## aaroncornish

Some have suggested that the PID is a gimmick used to drive sales of that machine after a sales slump when the Evo versions were introduced.


----------



## 7493

I too have an EVO 2 in Giotto guise. It produces excellent results with minimum hassle. The pressurestat is a good one (Sirai I think) and I don't really see the point of PID on an HX machine. Mine is set to on at 0.9 bar and off at 1.1 bar. The result of this, combined with the thermosyphon flow restrictor is that NO cooling flush is required. I was getting some sour shots until I had a conversation with Claudette at BB. She said, "try it without the cooling flush." I did and haven't looked back since. Despite the rotary pump it isn't the quietest of machines with the odd rattle here and there. When I can be bothered I'll take the covers off and sort it out. (Oh, and my brew pressure gauge sticks too but only after backflushing. Easily cured by releasing the pressure by moving the lever to the preinfusion position.)

I got a really good deal on a used machine along with a grinder and some other bits. Otherwise I was looking at dual boiler machines. I'm not sure now that they are worth the extra money unless you're very, very serious about your coffee.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Rob666 said:


> (Oh, and my brew pressure gauge sticks too but only after backflushing. Easily cured by releasing the pressure by moving the lever to the preinfusion position.)
> 
> .


I concure sounds exactly the same


----------



## jeebsy

When you say stick, do you just mean tebds to give a high reading when the machine is idle?


----------



## 7493

Mine only gives a reading of 5-6 bar after backflushing with a blind basket. There is really is pressure in the system because water is released from the brew head when I raise the lever to the pre-infusion position. (Just before the pump kicks in.) So It's probably incorrect to say that the gauge sticks. In use there is no pressure retention.


----------



## jeebsy

My Brewtus shows false pressure quite a lot, read somewhere it was pressure from the water cycling about the thermosyphon which is why it 'releases' when you lift the lever


----------



## hotmetal

Interesting to read that about setting it up so no cooling flush needed. One of the things I like about my R58 is that being db you don't need to flush (I run mine in tank mode on bottled water so if I was flushing all the time I'd get fed up of refilling).

I've not noticed any odd readings on my manometer. Just a profiled ramp-up to 9.5 bar. Same reading for backflush or coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Wont turning down the pstat be at the expense of steam power


----------



## jeebsy

And brew temp if it's an hx


----------



## 7493

Not suggesting you turn it down. Just thinking that there may be an optimum setting which works for both 'no flush' brewing and reasonable steaming. i reckon mine is at about that point.


----------



## big dan

Rob666 how do you find steaming power on your Rocket with your boiler pressure settings?

One of my pet peeves is that my first cooling flush is around 250ml and as i use bottled water and its only a 3L tank i'm effectvely flushing away 10% of my water everyday!

I have toyed with the idea of turning the pressure stat down (my boiler tops out at about 1.2) but everyone including Bella Barista didn't recommend this as it had dramatic affects on steaming power. If i remember right they got all of their Rocket Machines to be set to 1.2 bar at the factory as the normal preset was only 1 bar.

Perhaps its time to turn pressure down on my machine and see what happens!


----------



## jeebsy

250ml seems a pretty OTT flush.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Agree 250 ml seems excessive as a flsuh


----------



## big dan

I only flush until I hear the spitting/hissing stop which is pretty much always 250ml. Perhaps I definitely should turn down my pressure stat then guys?


----------



## Mrboots2u

big dan said:


> I only flush until I hear the spitting/hissing stop which is pretty much always 250ml. Perhaps I definitely should turn down my pressure stat then guys?


Clip would help What's the pstat set at.


----------



## big dan

Will film one when I get home in a few hours, pstat is at 1.2 as bella barista have them set up


----------



## 7493

I don't get any spitting/hissing at all. Steaming is fine, nice dry steam, not too fast with the standard two-hole tip and very controllable. Just to reiterate, mine is set to cut in at 0.9 bar and cut out at 1.1 bar. When I spoke to Claudette at BB she said this should be fine, just don't do a cooling flush. (I was getting slightly sour shots.) If that didn't cure the problem she suggested increasing the pressure setting by 0.1 bar. I haven't felt the need.


----------



## froggystyle

Think mine is at about 1.2, ill check tonight....


----------



## big dan

Ok so update for this thread. My pstat was set at 1.2 but the little tuppaware container i was draining into was lying!!! I decided to measure the water which was just under the 250ml line on the container and also weighed it and it turns out it was closer to 200ml so that means it wasn't as bad as i thought.

I turned down the pstat and now pressure tops out at 1.1 bar and steam power is still plentiful and cooling flush is around 125ml which is much better. I am tempted to turn the pressure down to 1 bar as this is what the Rockets were originally set to. Might have a play this weekend and report back!


----------

